# Finish this sentence.....



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

I will never ever understand why.............


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

... Moderators are such hard asses!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

you ban me!


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Rut Roh!! :scratchhead:


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

It is so hard to listen to what *I* am feeling rather than getting defensive about what *he* intended. 

Makes me think that if things are bad, this is the kind of thing that could escalate into a Big Deal.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

"I will never ever understand why".....


Some people do the things they do.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I will never ever understand why I didn't come to this world as a beautiful flower!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

CallaLily said:


> "I will never ever understand why".....
> 
> 
> Some people do the things they do.


Because they are just human!


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

greenpearl said:


> Because they are just human!


Yes, but it was just my answer to this post.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

CallaLily said:


> Yes, but it was just my answer to this post.


I know!


----------



## TemperToo (Apr 23, 2011)

.....why we park on driveways and drive on parkways!

Sorry....couldn't resist!


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

greenpearl said:


> I will never ever understand why I didn't come to this world as a beautiful flower!


Because you got to come here as a beautiful human being instead.


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

I will never ever understand why.....

......so many people marry people they don't really know.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

surfergirl said:


> Because you got to come here as a beautiful human being instead.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

Why some people think they are a martyr when really they are a fool.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

more people don't vote.


----------



## Sennik (Feb 15, 2011)

trey69 said:


> I will never ever understand why.............


...people leave shopping carts haphazardly and lazily in parking spots, especially when the cart return is only feet away.

:scratchhead:


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

I will never ever understand why..

ppl have child(ren) then don't want to be the parents that they should be.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I will never ever understand why...

my husband can't just open up an love me.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

...... some people are born into fortunate circumstances and others are born into poverty and a life of depravation.

....... people born into fortunate circumstances then have misfortune heaped on them. 

....... children are abused and murdered.

....... why people get married and then abuse their spouse.

  ​


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

4sure said:


> I will never ever understand why..
> 
> ppl have child(ren) then don't want to be the parents that they should be.


Amen on that! 

I'll never understand why some people continue to put up with abuse.


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

...anyone would think it's fun/funny to pick on someone's vulnerabilities and laugh at them when they're hurt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Why am I still wasting my time asking this question?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^ LOL

I will never understand why.... people where Speedos. (yuck)

I will never understand how...people go to the movies and don't eat popcorn.

I will never understand why...people who drive as slow as molasses get in the left lane during rush hour and drive like it's Sunday and they are going to Grandma's.


----------



## KI0159 (Apr 19, 2011)

.........I complain about my husband even though he loves me with all my faults!


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

...furniture commercials play love ballads.

...people enjoy slasher movies.

...people embrace totally inconsistent political platforms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

Math. If it had a face, I'd punch it.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

credamdóchasgra said:


> inconsistent political platforms.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Aren't they all??


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> Aren't they all??


Only the most visible ones. Doesn't change my answer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

